# Golden Retriever Puppies??



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to get a golden retriever puppy sometime between now and October. Please let me know of any litters that might be worth looking into. I'm located in NE SD, so somewhere within reasonable driving distance would be preferred. PM me, or email me at [email protected]. Thanks!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

to be honest IMO, a good golden will be hard to find, unless you expand your search. remember, it costs the same to feed a really top notch dog as it does an average one and they both live for a long time.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

PM sent


----------

